# Summer shop work



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

With running time there comes wear and tear on any locomotive:

Here is truck from bearing on cab forward

Bearing repair 


There is always room for improvements:

Cylinders


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 23 Jun 2011 07:00 AM 
With running time there comes wear and tear on any locomotive:

Here is truck from bearing on cab forward

Bearing repair 


There is always room for improvements:

Cylinders

Upgrade fit of ball bearing into tender trucks:

Tender truck upgrade


Accucraft CP Hudson and Mogul 

Coal fired Boilers


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Charles, as usual!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Appreciate the acknowledgment. The combination of customer feedback, challenging jobs and fellow hobbyists like you that take a moment to encourage other hobbyists in offering a service is why we spend countless hours in the workshop. Kind of like your wonderful build projects only we do them for satisfaction of a job well done along with the client's desires. BTW- any new project on the table?


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Charles, your son and you have come a long way since building that Berk kit several years ago. Its amazing what you two have done. I really enjoy your web site and would not hesitate to have you work on any of my engines. (I hope that wont be necessary though)


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve
As with all things mechanical and no matter how good the design there will be wear and tear along the accidents thereby the need for assist fellow hobbyist like yourself.

We continue along with work in the shop with one mystery and innovation:

What is missing and why is a a different top on a specific part?

TRS Services


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Another successful AC-12 upgraded. Video link can be found on TRS website in the shop work session:

Shop work


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I still don't think that Justin has those tubes right on the Royal Hudson. 
Staggering them will produce steam more efficiently. 
I'm sure that it will work as is, but ..... 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Justin's boiler flue tube layout on the CP Hudson is quite different from those seen on recent successful Aster coal-fired and alkie-fired locos. Aster's recent experiences resulted in fewer flues of slightly larger sizes being used on the S2 and Berkshire which of course were alkies. I also had a JNR c62-2 which wascdesigned for coal/gas and had several larger flue tubes. I'm not an expert and coal may benefit from smaller flue tubes. Only time and testing will tell and it will be interesting to see the results from Triple R. Good luck and let us know how it tests out. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross, I have built lots of coal fired boilers with different configurations of tubes and found that the fewer tubes the better, I do not use any tubes les than 3/8ths dia and found that in our small boilers 4 tubes is enough, but this depends on the Grate gap area and the cylinder size, as enough air needs to pass through the grate and the blastpipe needs to be able to draw the fire enough, its all a matter of balance. 
The other consideration in a coal fired engine is the axle pump, this needs to be able to keep up with the boiler demands but not too large as to overwhelm the boiler and use too much horsepower to drive it, the smaller the diametr of the ram the better. 
David Bailet www.djbengineering.co.uk


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David BaileyK27 on 07 Jul 2011 04:11 AM 
Ross, I have built lots of coal fired boilers with different configurations of tubes and found that the fewer tubes the better, I do not use any tubes les than 3/8ths dia and found that in our small boilers 4 tubes is enough, but this depends on the Grate gap area and the cylinder size, as enough air needs to pass through the grate and the blastpipe needs to be able to draw the fire enough, its all a matter of balance. 
The other consideration in a coal fired engine is the axle pump, this needs to be able to keep up with the boiler demands but not too large as to overwhelm the boiler and use too much horsepower to drive it, the smaller the diametr of the ram the better. 
David Bailet www.djbengineering.co.uk 
As David has indicated there must be an overall system balance. In the real world of coal fired locomotives accounting for size and length of the flue/tubes matter putting as many as possible into flue sheet. The firebox dimensions, grate area, air flow, brick arch, injectors, wet sides, feedwater heater, superheater tube, etc. There were spacing guidelines but nothing regarding offset or staggered. So if 4-5 flues work on a small engine (Larry Herget 5 on ruby: Coal fired ruby then 8 on the CP Hudson would be within proportion to the boiler size (large), if I recall correctly there were 6 on the original alcohol boiler. The outcome of this discussion will be determined later this summer when we have the time to setup and test the locomotive (given success of Justin's K27 with 7 flues....).


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 07 Jul 2011 07:18 AM 
Posted By David BaileyK27 on 07 Jul 2011 04:11 AM 
Ross, I have built lots of coal fired boilers with different configurations of tubes and found that the fewer tubes the better, I do not use any tubes les than 3/8ths dia and found that in our small boilers 4 tubes is enough, but this depends on the Grate gap area and the cylinder size, as enough air needs to pass through the grate and the blastpipe needs to be able to draw the fire enough, its all a matter of balance. 
The other consideration in a coal fired engine is the axle pump, this needs to be able to keep up with the boiler demands but not too large as to overwhelm the boiler and use too much horsepower to drive it, the smaller the diametr of the ram the better. 
David Bailet www.djbengineering.co.uk 
As David has indicated there must be an overall system balance. In the real world of coal fired locomotives accounting for size and length of the flue/tubes matter putting as many as possible into flue sheet. The firebox dimensions, grate area, air flow, brick arch, injectors, wet sides, feedwater heater, superheater tube, etc. There were spacing guidelines but nothing regarding offset or staggered. So if 4-5 flues work on a small engine (Larry Herget 5 on ruby: Coal fired ruby then 8 on the CP Hudson would be within proportion to the boiler size (large), if I recall correctly there were 6 on the original alcohol boiler. The outcome of this discussion will be determined later this summer when we have the time to setup and test the locomotive (given success of Justin's K27 with 7 flues....). 

One other aspect of the flue design can be seen with the firebox with the superheater tube location.

CP Superheater tube 


Superheater tube smoke box


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A successful project complete via team work of Boilers by Justin and TRS: coal fired Mogul
Link to video on TRS website/shop work- 


In action and fired up 











TRS shop work


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Several new locomotives on the work bench, orders for Mogul coal fired conversions, portable track order along with the another AC-6 conversion are schedule between now and the fall.... In 2013 another conversion from electric to coal fired locomotive in the engine shop!


TRS shop work


----------

